# Daiwa Saltiga 60



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Saltiga 40/50 was my favorite reels for tuna jigging until I needed a reel with heavier drag. 
I saw Daiwa introduce bigger Saltiga 60 lever drag reels at NJ Somerset Show.
550 yards of 80 lb braid and 30 - 45 lb drag.


----------

